# Another NJT vs. car collision



## Morris&Essex (Jan 20, 2004)

(1010 WINS) (NEWARK) A woman was critically injured Tuesday evening after the car she was driving was struck by an NJ Transit train at a crossing in between two lowered gates, the agency said.

Train No. 1159 was traveling westbound on the Bergen County line, from Hoboken to Suffern, N.Y., when it struck the car at 5:20 p.m. at the Midland Avenue crossing in Elmwood Park.

story here.

According to the story, the gates were down yet the car was stopped on the tracks. Not to make excuses, but I think this is another difficult crossing for drivers in Bergen County. Or am I thinking Market Street?


----------

